# favorite gun you own and why



## pjb1816

Whats the one gun that you own that you would never give up? and why?

For me it's my Desert Eagle 50 w/laser scope.

--Phil B


----------



## sniperboy

Here is my favorite list...Shotgun would be my Benelli Super Black Eagle (one of the first to come out and is very reliable) For Rifles it would be my good ol' Ruger .270 (it's never let me down).


----------



## Dino

My Beretta 390. I am fast approaching 10,000 rounds on it without a jam. It's not fancy, but I shoot well with it and it fits me like a glove. I shoot everything from deer (slug barrel) to trap to waterfowl to upland with it. In fact, I don't use any other gun for anything with the exception of elk hunting which I dont do a lot of.


----------



## PJ

I shoot a berretta 390 as well and I have had under 5 jams. It's advantage wetlands and I've cycled over 10,000 rounds through it. :sniper:


----------



## Matt Jones

I like my shotguns, but it'd be tough to ever let go of my nickle plated S&W .40...can anyone honestly ever have too many guns?

For shotguns, my A-500 is one that I would never sell.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Well, I am very fond of my stainless 9mm Browning Hi-Power, my wife is too. But you can't knock the intimidation factor of the S&W Model 29 .44 Magnum either. How does that go........"go ahead, make my day"......oh yeah.

I would say my trusty old 11-87 but after broken pieces fell out of it this weekend I would say that she has slipped a bit. Hmmmmmmm....is there a SBE in my future?

RC


----------



## headhunter

My old 870 I got in high school. a bunch of rounds


----------



## fishhook

the good ol' potatoe gun......BOOM....


----------



## smalls

I love all my guns, but the ONE gun I would miss the most (regardless of $$ value) is my heavy barreled Ruger 10/22. It's just too fun to shoot to let go.

Besides, what kind of hunter are you without a 10/22.


----------



## isthmusbob

Rifle: Remington 7600 .30-'06, leupold mount, rings, and 3-9X40 scope.
Shotgun: Browning BPS 12 gauge with Marble brand shotgun bead.
Handy gun: Kimber custom .45


----------



## muzzy

I love them all.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter

i would have to say my little ruger 10/22 it is a fun gun and there is no telling how many squirls i have killed with it. and my grandpa gave it to me when i was 5.


----------



## The Dak

Winchester Model 70 Classic 7mm--26 inch steamer, gorgeous wood on the stock and 3/4 inch groups out of the box. :sniper:


----------



## The Dak

Winchester Model 70 Classic 7mm--26 inch steamer, gorgeous wood on the stock and 3/4 inch groups out of the box. :sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3

Winchester model 70 pre 64 bearclaw stainless steel barrel 270/ Winchester 3 1/2in SuperX2. You just cant go wrong with a winchester


----------



## Drixmein

.300 Weatherby Mag, love it, would never shoot anything else.

Browning A5, old gun, kind of heavy, but puts cocks on the ground.


----------



## triggerhappy

The best shotgun out there is the Browning Gold Hunter 12ga 3 1/2 in. And for rifles any type of Ruger, but if I would have to take 1 Ruger it would be the 7MM :sniper: triggerhappy


----------



## dblkluk

Shotgun.....Anything that won't jam when I've got 50 big boys showing me their toenails!!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

I've owned every brand of modern Semi-Autos out there. The one I have and have decided I will keep till the end, or for a while at least,  is my Benelli Legacy 12 Gauge. Beauty and Reliability in one package. Too beautiful to hunt my favorite birds though, so for that I just picked up a Browning Gold Hunter MOSG 3 1/2" Semi.


----------



## MSG Rude

All weapons depend on the grey-matter holding it as to accuracy and dependability but here are my likes:

My old 870 express...just like a good women...goes anywhere I take it, does what I want it to do, dependable even in bad weather, and beautiful.

Rifle...my AKA...7.62mm with scope. Iron sites takes her out to 800 meters, prairie dogs out to 300 meters. Just like AT&T, reach out and touch somebody!

:sniper:


----------



## lil_lee_hunter

hey scf rude i like your choice of guns and i like your coments lol


----------



## CheapHunter

My 870 wingmaster has a very nostalgic feeling to it. Bought it when I was 12, mowed a lot of lawns and delivered a lot of papers for that thing. Kept the finish beautiful and its never jammed once, I dont see how I could ever get rid of such a fine gun. :wink:


----------



## wf12gauge

my winchester 12 gauge 1300 is my favrote and after that its my old miltary 30-06 03-A3

8)


----------



## DeadEyeDick

I got to say that my Remington Modle 700 Bolt 22-250 Akali Improved. It has a wooden stock with pistol grip with a matte finish stainless steel barrel. It has a 4.5x12 scope. I started saving up my money and building this gun when I was just 9 years old, now 16. My dad helped me ofcourse but it has a big place in my heart that i built that gun on my own with my own money.
This is a sweet rifle that I will never part with. :sniper:


----------



## ND Five O

For shotguns, the one my dad used as a child and passed on to me....a cheap Stevens Model 311 side-by-side 16 guage. It doesn't let me miss pheasants.

For rifles, my fur getter.....Rem 700 22-250 VSSF. With my Vari-XIII 4.5-14X40mm and the Jewel trigger from my departments SWAT sniper rifle, it suits me just fine.

that is....._IF_ I had to choose.....God forbid!


----------



## drjongy

Benelli Super Black Eagle (wood stock).

My Dad bought one of the first ones several years ago. This year I bought it from him.....and I have never had so many doubles and tripples in my life!!!! :sniper:


----------



## buckseye

Winchester Model 70 Black Shadow 25-06 and my reloads can't be beat by anything but a 257 Weatherby Mag.


----------



## fireball

My oooooolllld marlin .22, that thing has been thrown around and beat up for 30 yrs, and I can pick it up and drop a flickertail at 50-75 yds, off hand no problem. It fits like a glove, I have shot it so many times it is part of me. I just purchased a Savage 10fp in .223 caliber. I have only put three rounds through it so far, but that Accutrigger is it, there is nothing better. People think Savage is a poor gun becuase of the price, but nothing shoots better out of the box. I adjusted my trigger to 1.5 lbs, and it is totally safe, with the accutrigger system. Until I pull that first trigger back, that sear is locked tight. I assume that this will become my favorite varmint hunting rifle.
:sniper:


----------



## TURKEYMON

:sniper: my mossberg 835. Have never seen another factory shotgun that will pattern as well as my 835.


----------



## fuzzhead

my favorite gun as of yet is a Henry Repeating Arms Lever Action .22 LR
it is great gun and has never jammed until recently due to weather and partial neglect 
fuzzhead :sniper:


----------



## Goodfella

buckseye
I hear you on the 25-06. Mine has killed everything from prairie dogs to elk. I've grown out of it now, but it'll be perfect to pass to my kid someday.


----------



## headhunter

Buckseye, I'll bet your reloads can be beat with 160 grain NP run through a 7mag...wink! :lol:


----------



## sdeprie

Headhunter, I'll bet you a dime to a doughnut the elk can't tell the difference.


----------



## 870 XPRS

This is a rifle post so i'll say that my winchester modle 70 .270 has been my best friend, but my real best friend has been by beat to ever living sh#@ 870 express. I know that i need to sink a few bucks into a new gun, but that shotgun has done everything i have ever needed. It's busted to sh#$ right now and tarnished and whatever else anybody every wants to call it. To come clean though i don't care anymore, that 870 is going in a glass case along with a few cattails and will never be touched gain in about 2 years.


----------



## BandHunter

My ruger stainless steel MII 10/22 with competition barrel.. The is best plinking gun in the world..So accurate yet so affordible to shoot...
Bandhunter


----------



## Whelen35

Best guns are hard to determine. My 35 Whelen ackly because it was the first gun I made. My 358 on a mexican small ring would be another, You can't name just one, how about your luckyest gun?


----------



## dlip

i dunno, i love em all, i cant pick one out, i just got my b.a.r., but ihavent shot it yet, but if i had to pick, it would be my supermagnum, model 50, or my henry


----------



## Militant_Tiger

dlip which model is it? the long trac or the light ones, those are fine looking guns. what did it cost too


----------



## dlip

it is the lightweight stalker, suggested retail price is 823 i think, but you can get it in distributor magazines like gunlist, and shotgun news for mid to high 600's all the way up to the msrp, i got it for free though, my father bought it for my birthday, he sells cars for gm, and they have an awards program, and hes a top salesman around there and he had enough awards points to buy it,


----------



## Guest

Ruger No. 1 Model B in .270 is my luckiest gun for deer, but myExtrema will never be surpassed in the best shotgun catagory, even after having Brownings, Winchesters, A Benelli, and many other "cheaper" models to choose from!!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam

Rifle Wby Mark V lazermark 7mag beauty (with a few love pats) and packs a punch.
Shotgun Rem. 870 supermag synthetic, beat the hell out of her and she never lets me down.


----------



## 4590

My favorite gun hands down is a Shiloh Sharps 45-90. Its a work of art and really fun to shoot.


----------



## MOSSBACK

I really love my shotguns and deer rifles but my new favorite has to be my Rem 7600 pump in .270 I love that thing.

I bought it a few years ago after I bought a 7mm Rem mag in a Browning A-bolt. I bought the 7600 for walking cattails and crp it's so small and light it is easy to carry around and shoulders quickly. The pump action is awsome for running shots I have shot more deer with my 7600 in the last few years than my 7mm I also have a great load for it too. I switched to nossler balistic tips 130gr boat tails because the pump action would bend the tips of the speer softpoints I used to load.

I still love my A-bolt too and use it in the mornings and evenings when I sit. But I have just become so comfortable with that 7600 it is a joy to hunt with.


----------



## tad figgatt

my ruger redhawk .44 mag it is a heavy gun so not alot of recoil for a big cartridge


----------



## mr.trooper

Norinko SKS. it can varmint, it can take deer, and with the Hi-cap installed, it realy scares the liberals.

Why? whell, its easy to shoot, its remarkably reliable, its dirt cheap to buy, and the ammo is 10 cents or less, making it VERRY cheap to shoot. o top of that, the amount of loads avalible is stagering. eveoryting from 124 grain soft points to the "retired" Norinco ammo..... you know what im talking about. the ones with coper washed bullet, casing, and the ittle red stripe accrost the base of the bullet 

to sweeten the deal even more, the Chineese coppies are of VERRY high quality, and are MUCH more accurate than you would think. Personaly, i dont think a 1.5" group is to bad at 50 yards, coming from a beat up, Russian designed, semi-auto.


----------



## bcolorado

favorite for fun factor, drum roll pleez........

Winnie triple four Timber carbine

It puts a huge grin on my face with every round

brian


----------



## Chris Schulz

CITORI NO CONTEST! :beer:


----------



## Bore.224

Winchester model 1200 Defender 12 Ga. This is going in the Box with me one day!!


----------



## jim21

I have a Winchester model 670 in 30-06.I bought it new in 1971.Its been through a lot and me too. 8)


----------



## Remington 7400

This one.........












And just for the record, I don't have a road in my back yard, that is a driveway going to the boat house. :wink:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Rifle: Tika T3 7mm Rem Mag, Lep 6x18

Shotgun: Berretta 303A.......has shot everything (deer, waterfowl, upland, turkey, trap).....well over 15,000 rounds and only 3 jams come to memory....one was it was a wet snow and just got ice build up. But it still dropped that deer in its tracks.....did not need the follow up shot. This has been beaten so bad and keeps on a rockin.....I am thinking about getting a new gun and it feels like I am cheating on it.

Muzzleloader: TC Omega .50 cal, stainless with composit stock.

Pistol: Berretta Neoz.....just a nice plinker.


----------



## Dave_w

Ruger 10/22-TAL. My first rifle ever, and I had to go with the factory race rifle...absolutely sublime to shoot, cheap to take out, puts ten shots in a ragged hole the size of a quarter at 75 yards without breaking a sweat. And one of only 1500 made.

But mostly because it's my first gun-love.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

I have a Remington 760 Gamemaster Pump chambered in the 30-06 I got when I was 13 years old (and now I'm 43) that I shot thousands of rounds thru it and killed many deer and ground hogs over 200 yards. I still shoot it once and a while but I pertty much RETIRED it for historic reasons. It looks the same now as the day I got it, if that gun could speak, I'd be in jail  .


----------



## clampdaddy

My favorite is my C. Sharpes arms 1874 Hartfofd model in 45-110. Mine has a 34 in. barrel and weighs in at 11.5 lbs. I feed it a steady diet of Reloader-7 and 405gr. hard cast WLNGC's from Cast Performance or 405gr. rem. corlokt jacketed soft points. I have used black powder and soft 500gr. slugs but my smokeless loads are a little more accurate and easyer to load and clean up after. I've never shot at silluetes but whenever me and my buddies take a trip to the mountains the main event of the day always ends up in a contest of who can hit the farthest rock on some distant hillside with my Sharps. First time shooters are always amazed at how accurate an iron sighted rifle can be, and I love to see the grimace that comes to their faces once they've said they want to shoot it and then they see that big cartridge that they are about to shove into the breech and drop the hammer on. It's really not that bad, just a bit intimidating before the first shot. I have as much fun watching others shoot it as I do shooting it myself,------well, almost as much fun.

WHAT SAY THE BRETHEREN?!?!?! :beer:


----------



## wolf totem

My absolute favorite is Ruger's Model 77 Mark II in .270.(Scope is a Leupold Vari-X II 3x9) I like the .270 because of it's similarity to the 7x57 Mauser, which has really excellent energy and velocity retention, as well as its usefulness on not only deer, but also foxes and coyotes. It shoots nice and flat, has excellent range, and to me is just one of the best all around calibers for the prairie. If we still had elk on the drift plain, I wouldn't be afraid of using it on them, although I might want to go a little bigger with bison! This rifle is infallible as far as I'm concerned. The bolt it so smooth, the feeding is rock solid, and it hurls a full cartridge 25 feet! It'll shoot a ragged hole too. And Ruger seems to really stand behind their product, which is all too uncommon anymore. I should also be honest and say that my biggest buck to date fell to this rifle.


----------



## Scooter

My favorite rifle now is my model 700 LSS .338 Ultra Mag. I bought almost 2 years ago and was able to work up some quick loads for ND's special late doe only late season. It was Dec. and cold as hell when I took it to the range for load testing thier was 2 other guys there playing with thier coyote guns. When finaly was set and staring shooting I had noticed out of the corner of my eye that the other fellas would sit up when they thought I was going to fire. Finaly one guy hollered over to me what in the *^%# are you shooting that is that *(& $%#! loud. So I told the guys what I was shooting and they told me they have never heard anything that load before. I just laughed and laughed that scene has played out more than once since then. The first deer I shot with this rifle quit moving it's legs when the bullet impacted and glided to dead stop from a full out sprint the distance was almost 100 yards. All I can say is that it was love at shot. Since then it never ceaced to to impress me.


----------



## Kevin82

remington .308, best bolt action rifle I've ever shot and owned.


----------



## Jiffy

Scooter, you think you have enough rifle there to kill a deer?? :lol: Just messing with ya.

My favorite rifle is my Grandpa's Rem. model 600 in .222 topped with an old fixed 4 power Weaver scope, fine plex. I remember when I was just a kid seeing him drop deer left and right with that rifle. I also remember him telling me that someday it would be mine and I was to give it to my son or daughter when they came of age. I plan on doing just that.

In the mean time, its still killing deer left and right. :beer:

I have many rifles worth alot more than this one. However, I would sell all of them before I'd give this one up. Yes, even my FN A3 G!!


----------



## SDHandgunner

Per Rifles I actually have a couple that qualify as FAVORITES.

#1 is a Stainless-Synthetic Ruger KM77RFP MKII in .243 Winchester. I can hunt and shoot everything I want to shoot around here with this Rifle with 3 different loads.

In the Summertime for small varmints I use 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips in a reduced velocity load (3229 FPS). This load duplicates the Ballistics, Recoil and Barrel Heat of a .223 Remington.

The next load is my Deer Load, and the .243 uses 95gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips loaded with H-4350. This load chronographs 3071 FPS out of this Ruger and consistantly prints 5 shot groups from the bench at 100 yards of 5/8".

Last load, after Deer Season is over is my Coyote Load. So far I have been shooting Factory Ammo and still adding to my brass collection. The Load is Federal Premium V-Shok with the 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips. This load prints 5 shots at 100 yards from the bench at 3/4", and chronographs 3359 FPS.

#2 would have to be my reworked Ruger K77/22VBZ in .22LR. This one has been Pillar/Glass Bedded. Had the Barrel set back and Rechambered. Trigger Tuned so it breaks like a glass rod breaking at 2 pounds. This one wears a 6x20x40mm AO Weaver Grand Slam Rifle Scope and is used for Target Shooting at our local club and shooting Gophers. Remington BULK Hollow Point serve the purpose for dispatching Gophers quite well, but when it comes time to print nice tight clusters in paper targets at our local club it is time to switch to Wolf Match Target.

Larry


----------



## davy

Parker Hale 303 british sentimental wife bought for me in 1974
Remington 740 semi sentimental left to me from my father
cooy 12 gauge single shot first shot gun I bought from bounty on a wolf .


----------



## Chestnut

Reminton Model 81 in .300 Savage. My great-grandpappy won it as a door prize at a sportsmans show in the '40s, and it's been sold for a cup of coffee three times. (to my grandpa, then my dad, then me)

The only thing I own that might be more important to me is my other grandpa's pocket knife. Grandma gave it to me after he died.


----------



## DrHenley

The first gun I ever owned was a Browning Sweet Sixteen. I've had it for over 40 years and it's like an extension of my arm. It doesn't get much use nowadays, most of my upland small game hunting days are behind me. Every once in a while I'll get a chance to hunt quail on a preserve and the Sweet Sixteen struts her stuff. I may get a chance to down a few doves with it next January.

If I could keep one rifle, it would have to be my Browning B78 High Wall in 30-06. It has a magical balance that you usually only find in expensive doubles. It is my go-everywhere-do-everything deer rifle, equally at home in briar patches, timber, and open bean fields.

And if I could keep a handgun, it would have to be my hogleg, a 7 1/2" barrelled Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter in 45 Colt. With cast loads, it's as cheap to shoot as a 22, and much more satisfying. And my deer loads, which are at 44 mag power levels, shoot to the same point of aim as the cast loads.


----------



## Cleankill47

The way I see it, I don't have enough guns to pick one to let go. I own one Marlin .30-30, one Remington 870 12-gauge pump shotgun and a Henry lever-action .22, and that's all. They are all my firsts of each, (scattergun, rimfire, big game rifle) and I don't think I could let them go even if I had to.


----------



## Horsager

Winchester Model 70 SS Classic FWT, in 270 for a rifle

Like Chuck Smith, a Beretta 303 12ga 26" for a shotgun. My round count and reliablilty is on par with his as well. Approaching (if not there already) 20,000 rounds and it's always done it's part if I've done mine.


----------



## jeuck87

i would have to go with my colt 1911 i just love the 45 it fits like a glove and shoots great. also my rem. 788 308. and my new savage model 10 in 22-250 with the accu-trigger it shoots flat and the accutrigger is magnificent. but i cant leave out my my shotguns........there all good a man cant have just 1 favorite....well thats my opinion


----------



## farmerj

I have wanted a match grade M14 since I first shot one about 16 years ago.

Been a really busy summer around the house. In June, I took my M14 to the gunsmith to get worked on.

So September the gunsmith calls me up and says the re-bed is done. By the time I got to shooting groups, we had fired almost 80 rounds to dial in the mechanical zero so that the rear sight is indexed 2 left of center. I was a little bit giddy and not shooting my best.

Very happy with the results. Someone had even gone so far as to set up 10 Clay pigeons under the target stand. I shot at 5 and got the all from 200 yds.
Picture of the range


Zoomed in for the pigeons


Shorty, He did the work. he has not built one of these I found out in about 8 years due to vision problems as a result of diabetes. As I was dropping him off at the house, I thought the 1/2 can of M118LR he brought with was going with him. He told me it was part of the package for the rifle. 


The pigeons up close

The rifle and targets. Very good work. It is the stock I refinished myself, only bedded now. It is drilled for a check rest and has a Harris #5 for a bipod. It is headspaced at 1.632, will not close on 1.633


Before Picture


----------



## 94silverado

That would be to many but 5 Come to my head.

1. My single shot .22 Hornet Grandpa's then Dad's Then mine.

2. Remington Model 742 sweet shooting rifle like a part of my arm.

3. Single Shot 20 Gauge my first gun ever it was a present from my dad.

4. My Smith & Wesson 9mm First handgun ever.

5. My .50 Caliber Muzzlerloader. Was a kit i built myself.


----------



## CO.Hunter

Beretta 302A semi auto 12Gauge. Simply it has never let me down.

Horsager and Chuck Smith understand...........


----------



## SLG

25 WSSM. IT SHOOTS GREAT. I OWN LOTS OF CALIBER RIFLES, BUT THIS 25 WSSM IS JUST AMAZING OUT OF THE BOX.


----------



## bwnelson

Shillelagh, FN Venezuelan Mauser 7x57, Sightron SII 1.5-6x42 Glass
My "brush gun".


----------



## Chestnut

bwnelson-

I gotta say I like the look of that rifle.


----------



## bwnelson

Thanks Chestnut. It's something different. I've had a thing for mannlichers since I shot my first deer using a Ruger 77 RSI back in '84.


----------



## wiskodie1

10/22
870 express

love to shoot all my guns, but if the gestapo knocked on the front door tomorrow those are the two guns i would hide in the cellar :lol:


----------

